
Hackers are holding San Francisco’s light-rail system for ransom - fnordsensei
http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/27/13758412/hackers-san-francisco-light-rail-system-ransomware-cybersecurity-muni
======
metasean
Related to existing post and discussion -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13050262](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13050262)

------
i336_
Better photos: [http://www.sfexaminer.com/hacked-appears-muni-stations-
fare-...](http://www.sfexaminer.com/hacked-appears-muni-stations-fare-payment-
system-crashes/)

Also see the comment linking the existing post.

------
cpncrunch
FFS please don't pay the ransom.

~~~
jmcgough
If they're so incompetent that they're running on a poorly secured Windows
2000 box, they're probably not performing regular backups. Depending on how
critical what they lost is, they may have little choice.

------
bbcbasic
"Hackers"?

From an online tech rag too.

~~~
BuuQu9hu
It is probably time to give up on that word and learn from what happened for
the future. Don't create cool words that the in-group calls themselves.

~~~
titanomachy
Yeah, there's no good alternative for the general public to use. "Cracking" is
still ambiguous and never really caught on. Compare "Mr. Robot is a show about
a hacker" to "Mr. Robot is a show about a cracker".

